# Plow/Salt sub available in Buffalo/Syracuse area



## CCLC Snow Guy (Dec 3, 2006)

I just had a truck with a salt spreader come available. Newer Boss setup with a Buyers salt spreader. Comes with a well seasoned driver. Will work as subcontractor or piecework. Email me at [email protected]


----------

